# Help Needed Windows 10 Please ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I Installed Windows 10 I have questions on how to Set Up things I will add question as I go a long

1 How and where do I
*Make the text on your screen larger or smaller*

2 In Windows Explorer how do I get my drives to appear in a list on the left instead of a picture I can post a


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

1. Right Click on the Display and pick Display Settings. Then move the sliding bar to the size you want.
2. Go to View and select Tiles.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a 27 inch acer Monitor what should the Resilution and text be on Windows 10

On my Windows 8 I had 1680 x 1050 for Resilution and large for text can I do it for Windows 10 ? get back to me please


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If it worked on 8, it should work on 10 . .


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Could you please post a screenshot of how to do it in Window 10




1680 x 1050 for Resilution and large for text for Windows 10 ? get back to me please


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

In Cortana, type "Control Panel" and then enter the app. Go to Appearance and Personalization and click on Adjust Resolution; change the settings as you see fit. Then, right-click on the Desktop and select Display Settings; move the slider to whatever size font you want.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I will try it I have another question

Start Menu confusing can you go to Classic start menu in Window 10 ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Free book here Free ebooks from Microsoft Press


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am looking to do replace Windows 10 Start Menu it is confusing can you go to Classic start menu in Window 10 like on Windows 8 ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Deal with 1 thing at a time here is some info on changing the resolution Screen Resolution of Display - Change in Windows 10 - Windows 10 Forums
See this for your other question Bring The Windows 7 Start Menu to Windows 10 with Classic Shell


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I will deal with 1 thing at a time first changing the resolution Screen Resolution of Display - got it where do I do text size ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Why are you posting links, we have been through this before don't do it. Read the info provided it has what you need.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I Installed Windows 10 and theses items are pinned to the taskbar installed classic shell if I unpinned em where will thoese items go


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See post#6 from MPR:


MPR said:


> In Cortana, type "Control Panel" and then enter the app. Go to Appearance and Personalization and click on Adjust Resolution; change the settings as you see fit. Then, right-click on the Desktop and select Display Settings; move the slider to whatever size font you want.


Have you done this yet and did it give you the resolution and font size you're looking for?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes thanks other question 

read please post 13


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you unpin an app from the taskbar, the app is not uninstalled so you can still access it the usual way. Only the pinned shortcut is removed.

'Pin to taskbar' and 'Unpin from taskbar" Apps in Windows 10 - Windows 10 Forums


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you use Windows classic shell on Windows 10 ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't use Windows 10 at all. I prefer Windows 7.


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

sportman12 said:


> I Installed Windows 10 and theses items are pinned to the taskbar installed classic shell if I unpinned em where will thoese items go


They don't go anywhere, they are still installed. Do you know where programs go when you install them? It is the same thing as removing or deleting a shortcut from any windows desktop. Once you know where the programs are installed to go from there.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks another question

I want to a classiic windows color like in other Windows for Windows 10 where and what would you recommend I mean for things like taskbar

I want to a classiic windows color like in other Windows for Windows 10 what color comes close in Windows 10 ?


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Oct 24, 2013)

sportman12 said:


> I want to a classiic windows color like in other Windows for Windows 10 what color comes close in Windows 10 ?


From what I've been reading at Windows 10 Forums, it either can't be done or is hidden so deeply that the average user can't do it. I hope I'm misinformed. 

There may be some 3rd party software that can make Win10 look like "classic" Windows, but Microsoft would rather have Win10 desktops and laptops look like smartphones.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

pokeefe0001 if you find 3rd party software that can make Win10 look like "classic" Window post please


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you mean classic windows like this.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

lefty2053 I want to a classiic windows color like W7 or 8 on is this it ?


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

sportman12 said:


> lefty2053 I want to a classiic windows color like W7 or 8 on is this it ?


OK I don't understand what a Classic Color is. Name one!
DO you mean a solid color like this?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

lefty2053 I want to a classiic windows color like W7 or 8 for taskbar and start menu


----------



## lefty2053 (Nov 29, 2010)

sportman12 said:


> lefty2053 I want to a classiic windows color like W7 or 8 for taskbar and start menu


Good luck with that. This is Windows 10. If you want 7 Go back to it.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

My Screensaver W10 works good when I move the mouse away off of the screensaver the windows microsoft backround appears and then my sign in screen name appears how do I turn thoses features off or from appearing?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly what you want to change. 

There is an option, however, that removes the need to enter a password when waking the computer.

Control Panel\Hardware and Sound\Power Options\System Settings


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

the screensaver. comes on I move the mouse away to go back to use the computer the windows microsoft backround appears it also has the time on it and then my sign in screen appears how do I turn thoses features off or from not appearing


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open the screen saver settings, then remove the checkmark from the '_On resume, display logon screen_' box.

Screen Saver Settings - Change in Windows 10 - Windows 10 Forums


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

How do I add this screenshot start menu in this link https://www.stardock.com/products/start10/


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Click the Get It Now button to download the Start10 software, then install it and configure the settings under the Style section.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Start10 software,and Windows Classic Shell what is the difference between the two ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See this article and comparison chart for details:

Windows 10 Start menus: Start10 vs. Classic Shell | InfoWorld
Classic Shell Forum - Compare Start Menus: Classic Shell vs Windows 10 and others


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Start10 software,and Windows Classic Shell what is the difference between the two is Windows Classic Shell Free and Start10 software pay ?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

sportman12 said:


> Start10 software,and Windows Classic Shell what is the difference between the two is Windows Classic Shell Free and Start10 software pay ?


Download the free trail of Start 10 and Classic Shell and determine for yourself which, if either, suits your needs. It's not like Start10 is going to break the bank though -- its $5.

I still use Start8 with Win 10, I already own it and it works like it always did so I see no reason to upgrade.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Windows classic shell have this


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Classic Shell is free. And I install it as soon as I finish updating or installing Windows 8.1 or 10. Start 10 is not. From your screen shot, you do not have Classic Shell. You can only install one of these. They will conflict if you install both. Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks


----------

